# Wie alte Corel-Datei öffnen?



## Andy19 (7. November 2009)

*Wie alte Corel-Datei öffnen?*

Wie kann ich eine alte .cph (Corel Draw Printhouse) Datei öffnen bzw. konvertieren? Ich habe Corel Draw Printhouse 4 noch, aber unter Win 7 läuft dieses Prog. leider nicht. Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Corel-Datei öffnen?*

Versuchs mal unter XP.
 Mit dem Virtual XP Mode:
 http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/windows/2018636/windows_7_virtual_xp_mode_im_test_kostenlos_virtualisierung/


----------



## Andy19 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Corel-Datei öffnen?*

Stimmt, das hatte ich ganz vergessen zu probieren. Mit den XP-Mode funltioniert das Programm wieder problemlos. Danke.


----------

